# Adding sound to props



## beaton (Sep 17, 2006)

I have a goul in a cage that will be hanging from the ceiling. I have a prerecorded MP3 file that says " hey kid get me out of here" and "hey kid, gimme some candy". Trying to figure out how to wire a mini speaker or MP3 player or anything else so that I don't have wires run all over the place. Plus do not want to take away from the other props near by. Any thouhgt? Thanks


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

I love these nad have had good sucess with them

http://www.cowlacious.com/AudioProd.htm


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Go to the 
Monster list and find Jim Kadels site. He has some great ideas for using sound and you can make them your self.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

SpokaneJoe, thanks


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I used cheapy Wally World tape recorders last year...this year cowlacious sound recorder/player...very easy to use.

Dennis


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

I just picked up this memo recorder from walgreens

http://www.walgreens.com/store/product.jsp?CATID=100767&navAction=jump&navCount=1&id=prod364313

and using this "How to"

http://home.rica.net/jimk/projects/keychain/index.htm

My main question for anyone who has done this before, how have you triggered the sound once you have it recorded?

I am using 110v to activate my prop, light and I want it to activate the sound also, can this be done? I assume that I will need to use a walwart but im not sure how much voltage I dare put through this little recorder.

I could try to rig a reverse momentary switch so that when my lever moves on my prop, the wires to the recorder will seperate causing the sound to activate, but I would rather not have another possible failure point on the prop (if the switch moves, or comes apart sometime during the night)

Anyone know how I can activate this thing with my above setup on the cheap?


----------



## ScareySuzie (Oct 17, 2006)

what about an Mp3 player or a portable cd player set to loop?


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

My first (on the cheap) solution was to set a cd player on continuous play with my sound that was pre-edited to be a continuous laugh or scream (60+ minutes worth) and just power the speakers on and off, but found out that the speakers make an annoying "POP" or "THUMP" sound everytime I power them on which will ruin the effect.

If worse comes to worse, ill go with my first solution, but if I can figure out a way to fire this recorder without frying it, that would be the best.

Next year ill be using cowlicious audio recorders.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

if there is a single button to play your sound, you could replace it with a relay.


----------

